# Fishing Canberra this weekend - are you man enough?



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok Canberrites, we have a hot weekend forecast - is anyone keen for an early morning or late afternoon fish on either day to beat the heat :?:

Saturday Fine, mostly sunny. Min 19 Max 38
Sunday Afternoon showers/thunderstorm. Min 20 Max 35

I was thinking about hitting BMP for a couple of hours early Saturday morning, 6am launch if anyone is interested


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdbqEDwAAEVfgAASQaf/+qEhVio/79+wMAEaLIim01TNTyIwTAgxB6E00PUDIRTNMiZMSepo0AAAAANCKn5NJPE1GnqaGmIAA0A2UZMN4JolmHztAIktGFY91WlUIl4et/0rWLCNSIKSqQHiDvan+FfELwWcqWrYmKsC1csct1HNj3SpoRuPERr7qzPwChvZDPpcvRMZGBEW1NlOck5fhmcZeIGD1NVRU2p8QX8EvpLg0ByGHqWDR3kxyGNkl13VozOjHPHJCD5ZqjZDGhowmi7g4kAOlr0BnZLGakVZSbooCYJAXQmyw3IwhvMhFhUrHinUMpzPEEg8YTkzLGmpRk1ohgA7K6oUmg6GTSCJIWoZAgFRJQgMlRGxIMkxILa1qxcRgtDUHRdgzGbh81jOSXPrHcl1wu5IpwoSGt1CB4A=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a leave pass for Sunday, but at noon, so I will be out in the heat.......however the conditions will be the same as last week so I expect a few more easy redfin.

If anyone is happy for a noon paddle in gungahlin let me know.....


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll be there Saturday for sure.

I had to re-glue my transponder (drying for 5 days now :roll: ), need to a test run

Victor


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> I'll probably hit the ramp at 5ish


 :shock:

I'll do my best mate, might have to meet you on the water  Save me a native


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn cant do Saturday morning, was going to go lunchtime Saturday but will give that a miss due to mass heatwave... Think Allan and I will go approx 6pm Saturday to LBG and fish till dark, otherwise a Sunday morning LBG trip will be in order ( have to get Allan to confirm all of this ).

Good luck on the weekend guys if we dont bump into you!

PS - Look out for the new moss yaks hitting the water next weekend <hint>


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah 6pm sat & I'll probably have another go sunday morning too around 7ish.

Moss yaks are go lol 

Cheers, Allan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVll+OUAADZfgAASYOcEABCiWAA/79+gMAErNGGibURhNTRoAaNqaANVP0NU/FDSfqIwRkMmjQankQhpG0ExQaDNJ6ihIgsnrlpJ3S62F3W3fUjSFHmb1ssf3axI1cLxQ1i2+qB2VoKUXhIyEok/cUMk4pMk81pkGeqF8hX2IRYba/Hf7cRFcifGGnneYDGEWQkYDj39JWjegQDIFCesIEi5ILNteEubQ2AO3NKB5mjDpvipwtqHRsq4ogooR7OE2NjsvGcDVHFXVynjg3AGXsjjIQ9a2P2FdGAPSUSboXEwrICQiuxmFkNY3c3hWPz14z22rcHqBOmNA3l8iXM8U2qUdDaU7hDQJT2z3BEnm3idrEEgPi6a/Cs5DOwRnCAwMB1a+x4eyF6NwDjC8pqftEUU/xdyRThQkFll+OU=


----------

